# Uk settlement visa



## Ukapp (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi everyone I currently live in Canada my hubby is British.
Applied for spouse settlement visa online 09/12/12 non priority 
Done biometrics on 20/12/12
Received confirmation that my document had been received in New York 04/01/13
Received email that my application needs further processing and gave me an estimated time of 15 days from the day I received email which was on 27/02/13
Today's date is 4/04/13 and I have heard nothing from them it's so stressful they should have some sort of way where we can track our application. Is it normal for them to take so long ur advice would be really appreciated thanks and good luck to everyone that is waiting.


----------



## miniS (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you heard from them yet? We applied for uk visa over 3 months ago WITH priority service and still haven't heard anything from them!


----------



## Ukapp (Apr 4, 2013)

miniS said:


> Have you heard from them yet? We applied for uk visa over 3 months ago WITH priority service and still haven't heard anything from them!


Hi no not heard a thing from them but I'm trying not to think about it but if you applied priority you should of received your visa within 3-4 weeks even quicker in some cases. Unfortunately I didn't know about priority service and when I did they had sent my application to Sheffield uk but u should email them an enquiry as to why it's taking yours so long especially if you have paid extra thanks and let me know how you get on. Good luck


----------



## miniS (Apr 21, 2013)

We thought that we'd here from them much sooner too. I'm going to email them and will let you know how I get on. Good luck to you too, hope you here something soon!


----------



## miniS (Apr 21, 2013)

So I emailed worldbridge and I got a reply from them saying "due to the nature of your request it is being escalated for detailed research."

Not intirely sure what that means. Will they be contacting ukba to ask what's taking them so long?

I feel like like this is just a default email that they send to everyone, is this true?


----------



## Ukapp (Apr 4, 2013)

miniS said:


> So I emailed worldbridge and I got a reply from them saying "due to the nature of your request it is being escalated for detailed research."
> 
> Not intirely sure what that means. Will they be contacting ukba to ask what's taking them so long?
> 
> I feel like like this is just a default email that they send to everyone, is this true?


I would imagine world bridge that means even they are surprised as to why your priority application is taking so long when it hoildays be processed a lot quicker.


----------

